

Shown HN: Artificial Wisdom – Work in progress (personal project). Thoughts? - waigani
http://www.inspiragr.am

======
nsp
Protip: add Show HN: to your submission title - it's the community standard
for projects you personally created and will help it get picked up by various
aggregators of hn projects.

~~~
waigani
Thank you. I just added "Show HN:" to the front of the title and updated the
post. The "Show HN:" then disappeared.

Is this as expected or should I make a new post? Sorry for the newbie
questions, it is obviously my first time here.

~~~
nsp
I see it - sometimes hacker news is a little buggy when it comes to seeing
your own updates.

EDIT: It's show HN, not shown hn as you have to answer your original question.

~~~
waigani
Yeah, I don't know where that 'Shown' came from. Somebody else edited the
title and I am now unable to update it?

------
waigani
Why am I unable to change the title to remove the 'n' from 'Shown'?

